# My First MAC Palette!



## naturallyfab (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey guys! So I finally bit the bullet and got a mac pro palette. I've wanted one of these for ages, and I couldn't resist any longer. 
  	I looks at all the threads on specktra and on my favorite blogs to sort of get an idea for what colors I would like, and I have to day you guys helped so much! I love each and every color I got, and I can't wait to start playing with them!

  	Top Row: Brule, Naked Lunch, Sable, Mythology, Twinks
  	Middle Row: All that Glitters, Woodwinked, Tempting, Bronze, Antiqued
  	Bottom Row: Cork, Patina, Satin Taupe, Mulch, Smut


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice!  You have started off well!  My first one consisted of neutral colours and such, but you did a better job than me. I need to get another palette and reorganize a few of mine!  Excellent colour choices!!  Aren't they fun to put together?


----------



## SweetJoy (Aug 5, 2011)

Yay!  Love all the colours you picked!  I got my first mac palette a little while ago.  Now the trick is to limit myself to just one!


----------



## InfiniteSarah (Aug 5, 2011)

I love all those colors! I have yet to put together a MAC palette.


----------



## heart (Aug 6, 2011)

Ooh, like I said on your blog amazing choices!  You made a lot of excellent choices.  Enjoy!


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 6, 2011)

Love your palette! Beautiful!
  	I recently got my first palette, too! Mine has only five shadows so far. I'm looking forward to adding more. It's fun, isn't it?


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Aug 6, 2011)

love your combo. so jealous.


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I love playing with the shadows and putting together new looks. And yes peachsuns it gets really addicting!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 11, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Aug 11, 2011)

Omg I love all the colours in your palette, it a great palette


----------



## renateos (Aug 13, 2011)

What a great palette! I love the feeling of putting together a full palette, haha


----------



## VickieG (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm half way through my second MAC palette which I want to be full of neautral colours- So far I have around 8, thanks for this post as its given me a few more ideas for which colours I can get : )


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 18, 2011)

hahah thanks! And I'm glad if I helped VickieG!


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 18, 2011)

congrats  great choice ! tell us which ones will be the most successful of the lot !


----------



## gracie90 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ooh it looks great! I just started a neutrals palette today and got Jest, Woodwinked, All that glitters and Satin Taupe  I can't wait until mine is full like yours!


----------



## Nicala (Aug 18, 2011)

Copperplate is a good color that would combine with your palette quite well! I recently filled my first Mac palette, too


----------

